# Coon/Squirrel dog



## ctd

Anyone have a dog that they hunt both night and day? What breed or cross? Post pics if you got them.


----------



## funderburkjason

I have some mountain curs that I hunt on both. Very versatile dogs.


----------



## 027181

i used to have some heres some pics there long gone now


----------



## Aztec

We have mountain curs.  Great squirrel and racoon dogs.


----------



## deadgame

Leopard hound if you want bawls, mines eal young and already showin some style.


----------



## ctd

027181, are those fiests?


----------



## DAVE INMAN

OMC cur, Tree Stylin Rambo works well day and night.


----------



## Ricky Harrington

The one in my avatar is a good one day and night


----------



## ctd

Thanks guys! I'm considering some type cur for hunting and a gentle, protective family dog. I saw one for free on here earlier but the post is gone so I guess they found it a home. Wish I could find another but guess I'll have to be patient.


----------



## Melvin4730

ctd said:


> 027181, are those fiests?



They are Barger Stock Feist

www.bargerdogs.com

I remember when he had them.

I have a Barger Stock Feist. I don't coon hunt, but he would make a good coon dog. He's a great squirrel dog.


----------



## 5 string

got one that is 1/2 walker 1/4 mtn cur 1/4 fiest with a lil bird dog mixed in too, that does well on both of em!


----------



## hardwoodhallar

i had a walker male that would hunt both a few years back. got out of coon hunting for a few year got back in last year i have a redtick male that hunts both now it is easier to get them treeing on coon after u squirrel hunt them. i start all my dogs that way now a freind of mine has a 6 acre lot 12 foot fince with hard woods that is covered in squirrel we put them in for the first 6 m then convert them to coon


----------



## bowkill71

my cousins mountain cur goes nite and day


----------



## Primos can man

how do you get them started with out confusing the dog cause i got a treein cur thats 4 months and i think it would be pretty cool to do  both


----------



## stonecreek

Have a young Airedale that came out of tree stock in east Tenn. is a fair dog both night/day on squirrel and coon. My night pics stink but here are a couple of him.


----------



## walter morris

Stonecreek, I would like to know more about tree stock Airdales. my Dad raised them when I was a kid, they were show dogs.
you can PM me if you want.


----------



## Kicking Bird

walter morris said:


> Stonecreek, I would like to know more about tree stock Airdales. my Dad raised them when I was a kid, they were show dogs.
> you can PM me if you want.



There a some really good line's of Hunting Bred Airedales, You want to deffinately do your reseach and dont even think of buying a Show Bred Dog, I think a Good Airedale from Hunting line's can do It ALL ! There's an Airedale Hunting Forum If you get on there you'll learn alot about Airedale's, There's a Hunter about 40 Mile's north of where I am on the Iowa side of the River and he's got some Well Bred Airedale's from Hunting Line's, 

That's a FINE looking Airedale you got Stone Creek, A well Bred Hunting Terrier has more Prey Drive then any other Hunting Dawg, Airedale's and Jack Russell's & Patterdales & German Jagdterrier's, But I've seen some Cur Dawg's Feist & Hound's with Extreme Prey Drive they can all be Trained for Squirrel & Coon's and anything else that move's above or below ground !

Them are some Beatiful Mountain Curs Aztec I really like them,

And them Barger Feist "There a Great Combo Dawg" also the Mullins Feist are Real good,

Thank's everyone for sharing the picture's you all got some Beautiful Dawg's,


----------



## wacotitanic

i got a female that is both squirrell and coon she was raised in a squirrell pen and we are getting her better on coons now


----------

